# Iemand het hoofd op hol brengen



## eno2

Ik ben op zoek naar een passende Engelse vertaling  en ik kan  voorlopig geen eigen poging geven want ik heb geen idee.

Niet "driving crazy" en zo, liefst niet iets met gek en gekte.

Er is geen context. Behalve dat ik een bepaalde Engelse uitdrukking zoek voor het woord "enloquecer" (Spaans), dat wél in een Spaanse context staat...
Beetje ingewikkeld...


----------



## Brownpaperbag

_to turn one's head_ wellicht?


----------



## eno2

Could be. Waar kan ik dat controleren?


----------



## Brownpaperbag

_turn someone's head i_s beter trouwens.

Hier kun je het controleren: Google


----------



## eno2

Ja, ik ga het eens gebruiken. Bij gebrek aan straffer (in vgl met enloquecer). Thx.


----------



## eno2

Ik vind geen voorbeeldzinnen,



> if something turns someone's head, it has an influence on how that person behaves, especially by making them too proud:
> turn sb's head Significado en el diccionario Cambridge inglés



En de connotatie met"To proud"...


----------



## Teachinglang

eno2 said:


> dat wél in een Spaanse context staat



Wat is de Spaanse context?


----------



## eno2

Haha, ik dacht al dat je nieuwsgierig zou zijn. 


enloqueces a la juventud


----------



## Teachinglang

Ik heb het e-book waar het uit komt even bekeken, en gezien de context zou ik het toch vertalen als 'to corrupt'.

With which you are corrupting (the minds of) young people/our youth/the young.

Het doet me inderdaad erg aan Socrates denken en dan lijkt me dit de passendste vertaling.

Als je toch echt iets anders zoekt, misschien eventueel:
'with which you are making our youth lose all (good) sense'
'with which you are making our youth lose their minds/senses'

Maar dat is toch allemaal vrij omslachtig. Je zou het dan nog eventueel kunnen omschrijven als
'do you take back this outrage which is making our youth lose all good sense?'
'do you take back this outrage which is making our youth lose their minds?'
'do you take back this outrage which is turning our youth mad/crazy/insane?'

maar dan mis je weer een kleine nuance in die *tú *'enloqueces'.


----------



## eno2

Gek hoe zo'n eenvoudig woordje als enloqueces zo'n clash van afwijkende meningen moet opwerpen.
Het betekent gewoon dat hij de jongeren gek maakt (metaforisch), je kan dat corrumperen noemen, maar dat is een afgeleide, een zijdelingse spin off, voor wie er iets Socrates -achtigs wil van maken. Enloqueces=jij maakt gek=you drive mad.
Als je dat wil verzachten en toch in dezelfde betekenis blijven, dan vind ik een perifrase zoals  "lose all good sense" nog van het beste. Hoewel een litotes.



> maar dan mis je weer een kleine nuance in die *tú *'enloqueces'.



Dan zou je kunnen zeggen:

'"do you take back this outrage by which you are making our youth lose all good sense?'"

Outrage =  tremendous aberration (original wording)


----------

